
OpenSnitch: LittleSnitch clone for Linux - dijit
https://www.opensnitch.io
======
canada_dry
Sadly it hasn't been updated for a while - yet still has many open bugs. Seems
it's inactive.

I would love a linux equiv of LittleSnitch so I installed this last year but
found too many bugs/issues.

~~~
j0hnml
Yeah, the last commit was eight months ago —- yikes. There is an open issue
about porting to a different language (it’s currently written in Python) but
that hasn’t seemed to take-off.

------
djsumdog
This looks interesting conceptually. TIL about NFQUEUE in iptables. I've only
run such tools on Mac/Windows and haven't really searched for something like
this on Linux.

I know trying to do this on Windows isn't trivial. I currently use Windows 10
Firewall Control, but I don't really like how it fails the first connection
attempt from an application instead of holding it until you select an option.

~~~
raesene9
On windows, have you tried glasswire? It takes a similar idea/approach to
little snitch in terms of notifying the user of new outbound connections and
allowing for monitoring/blocking.

~~~
youseecomrade
If you don't need fancy features, I would ditch GlassWire for something like
[https://github.com/henrypp/simplewall](https://github.com/henrypp/simplewall)

------
elipsey
It seems like this function should just be built in to the DE's, like windows
(does mac have this too?). i guess doing it manually with (g)ufw isn't too
hard, but it's another one of those things that i can't teach my parents.

btw, does anyone recognize the wm/theme in the screenshot?

